# What's wrong with my battery?



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

So now all of a sudden, my battery will drop ~20% or something absurd in the matter of seconds. It says my battery is in good health...
I thought this might have been the ICS ROM I'm on, however I've even sbf'd back to a GB ROM and this still happens.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Time for a new battery....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

I assumed, but why is it reporting a healthy status?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Just my experience, a new battery did not fix the jump, neither did the five others I bought.


----------



## vnom2112 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have always wondered the same thing myself. For me I have only seen the battery jumps on 2nd Init roms. When I flash back to a normal rom the jumps go away.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Just my experience, a new battery did not fix the jump, neither did the five others I bought.


Thanks for that information. I was just realizing that I've only tried 2init ROMs, but if you've seemed to have problems on new batteries as well...

I have a OG Droid I can borrow, guess I'll use that until a new phone comes out that excites me. RIP DX


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

That's just my experience. People have bough new batteries and it seemed to fix the problem. Maybe I just got bad ones. If you want, pm me your addy and I will send you a few of my extras, maybe you will have better luck.

In the old liberty thread, that's were the battery jump seemed to start. Not saying they caused it, they are top notch devs. But I can trace the problem back to then. Someone even made a flashable zip to fix the jump. It changed the build prop to read 10% instead of 1%. You could then use another battery app to get the 1% back.


----------

